# Dennis



## polly (May 19, 2009)

Dennis you have been one of the most loving buns we have ever had. You were a licker whenever your dad brushed you. A real lothario with the ladies too!

You were a little bu**ar for pushing the dog out of her tea so you could have some, and running to hide behind the bin so we couldnt get you out of the kitchen! It was so nice to see you amble around the house so happy. And how can we ever forget your stuffed duck your favourite way to get rid of your urges!!

I am so sorry we could never clear up your snuffles. We have beeen so amazed that you have made it this long so many times we have woken up expecting you to have left us and every time you bounced right back. When even the vet had said time to go we couldnt give up on you because you had so much energy and life left to give! Its been coming though and we have seen it in your eyes we knew you wouldn't bounce back this time though I know we both wished you could have. Opi will always remind us of you and I am so pleased your dad has him because you had such a special place in Bruce's heart. 

eventhough we have been expecting it. its still a devastating loss for us we will miss you so much. Binky free with Dido and the others. I know you are at peace now and you can eat whatever you want including onion Bhajis! 

we will miss you xxx


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Polly. Dennis was one sweet guy, and I'm sure he's livin' it up with everyone at the Bridge.

Binky-free, handsome guy!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 19, 2009)

Oh Polly, I'm so sorry for your loss of Dennis. He was such a handsome Bunny.

Binky free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:"Sweet Guy'.

You can tell by the way your Mommie writes about you, you were so loved by everyone in your family.

Susan :bunnyangel2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 19, 2009)

We are so sorry for your loss of Dennis. It's obvious that he was greatly loved. He looks just like our little Charlene. Even when you know it's coming, it's still very hard to have to say goodbye to your fur-baby. We knew our Bun-Bun wasn't going to make it--almost a year now, and it's still hard to look at our pictures. Binky free at the bridge little Dennis and rest in peace. :sad:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 19, 2009)

I'm so sad to read that Dennis has passed on, Polly  He sounds like a real charmer! Please accept my deepest condolences to yourself and Bruce:hug:
urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:
Dance free, Darling Dennis


----------



## tonyshuman (May 19, 2009)

What a sweet little guy. I'm sorry you lost him. It sounds like he had a great life with you.

Binky free, Dennis.


----------



## Michaela (May 19, 2009)

Oh no!  I am so sorry Polly. :hug:

Binky free Dennis. :rainbow:


----------



## polly (May 19, 2009)

thankyou everyone  He did really well my vet advised we put him to sleep 2 years ago now and we felt he wasn't ready I am really pleased we didnt take that advice because although he has had some low spells he did really well and was a very happy easy going bun and we would have been poorer for not having him in our lives  its a sad day but also there is a bit of relief for him now


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry Polly. Dennis was such a handsome bunny. :cry2 Binky free little guy...

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## anneq (May 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss - he was a truly special bunny (as you were for keeping him in your life).
I don't think about the day when I'll have to say good-bye to any of mine, but I do know when they go, they'll be in good company with all the other bunnies who have transformed us and made us better human beings...that's why I love the story of the Velveteen Rabbit.
Binky-free, little one.


----------



## NZminilops (May 20, 2009)

What a beautiful little man he was. Polly, that's awesome that you were able to keep him going for 2 years after the vet said he should be put down, wow, what a lucky bun and a great bunny mum you are.

I'm really sorry you lost him, I know what you mean about a bit of relief though, none of us like to think of our pets in huge pain or feeling sick forever.

Michelle


----------



## JimD (May 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

..... binky free little one

ray::rainbow:
see you on the other side!


----------



## Flashy (May 24, 2009)

Love you Dennis. Binky Free. x


----------



## SweetSassy (May 24, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. :rose:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 24, 2009)

Oh Polly, I'm so sorry to hear this . Such a cute little boy!

Jan


----------

